
Ecuador says it cut WikiLeaks founder's internet over US election interference - throwaway-hn123
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/oct/19/wikileaks-ecuador-julian-assange-internet-access
======
r721
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12739349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12739349)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12740204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12740204)

~~~
chvid
I guess the multiple submissions show that there are some in the HN community
who likes to discuss this news item and have it stick to the front page for
more than a few minutes.

------
faebi
Why does nobody go next to the embassy to make a hotspot or to place a wifi
router for him?

------
jpt4
"Ecuador respects the principle of non-intervention in the internal affairs of
other states"

A reasonable policy in the abstract, though the enforcement seems rather
selective given the previous WikiLeaks divulgences of e.g. Manning's
documents, and contradictory with respect to Assange's asylum, which precludes
the operation of the internal police affairs of Sweden.

Of course any reasonable implementation of such a principle leaves discretion
for the degree of interference allowed in each case, and evidently tilting the
election scales is a line too far - but what then does this say about
Ecuador's position on "Collateral Murder"? Perhaps the US government should
quid pro quo Quito a bit harder given the latter's apparently positive
endorsement of certain kinds of internal manipulation.

------
labrador
I wonder what kind of threats the Obama administration made to Ecuador? Not
that I disagree with using pressure to stop someone from interfering in the
election process.

~~~
chinese_dan
The mainstream press has already interfered with the election process (which
has probably been going on for decades). Wikileaks just brought this to our
attention.

It's sad that if not for Wikileaks, we would have complete and utter political
bias from almost every single mainstream media outlet.

A CNN reporter even said that we shouldn't pay attention to the content of the
Wikileaks because it is 'illegal' and we should only listen to what the press
tells us.

It's one of the things that currently reminds me of Russia: the state-owned
media.

~~~
mankash666
"The mainstream press has already interfered with the election process" \-->
random assertion by the right with no basis in reality. Please provide
evidence.

Assange and wikileaks seem to have fallen from grace. From giving a voice to
those wanting to hold the government accountable (Manning, Snowden) now
they're actively colluding with Russia and the RNC. If the leaks were non
partisan, there'd be a shred of integrity left, but it's just a sideshow
assisting Trump's lunacy now.

------
dxg732f
Thoughts on the difference between "quid pro quo" and actions leading to
reactions?

------
asadotzler
They changed the wi-fi password.

